# Using mobile phones whilst driving



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 15, 2016)

This has been getting a lot of publicity in recent days with a pair of convictions for causing a death in accident whilst texting/using a phone.  That ever-balanced voice of public reason, the Daily Mail, is starting a campaign to increase penalties for it.

My own view is that the penalties need to seriously be increased, Â£500 fines, automatic bans etc.    Because right now, no-one is taking a blind bit of notice of the law.  Near where I live is a gravel pit and skip lorries are always coming and going from it.   To see a driver NOT on his mobile phone whilst driving one of these monsters is rare indeed.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 15, 2016)

A month ban from driving and Â£1000 fine for first offence and then double it everytime they are caught


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 15, 2016)

Nothing worse than seeing people on them.

Was shocked at the sheer amount of people on them whilst in the USA. 
Calling on one is bad but I can only imagine how distracting it is texting whilst driving.

Agree with Phil above, it should carry some form of automatic ban and an on the spot fine.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2016)

Agree with all above. I can guarantee I will see people on a mobile every day on my commute. The worst are tradesmen, plumbers, builders, electricians etc. Why do they not have built in systems into their vans etc. They are on their phones constantly so they know what they are doing. Definitely need to up the fines.


----------



## JCW (Sep 15, 2016)

Its getting out of hand , 9 points and Â£500 min fine , 2nd time caught doing it a year ban and heavy fine and insurance companies should put extra on the premiums of those caught , not a day goes by that you do not see some one texting of talking on the phone while driving .....................EYG


----------



## Val (Sep 15, 2016)

Guilty as charged, I do it and I do it regularly unfortunately. I've plenty excuses for doing it but none are worthy excuses. I'd be surprised if anyone on this forum hasn't done it at some point whether sending or reading a text or email.

A large fine and ban is the only proper deterent.


----------



## stokie_93 (Sep 15, 2016)

Val said:



			Guilty as charged, I do it and I do it regularly unfortunately. I've plenty excuses for doing it but none are worthy excuses. I'd be surprised if anyone on this forum hasn't done it at some point whether sending or reading a text or email.

A large fine and ban is the only proper deterent.
		
Click to expand...

Not going to be judgemental but all it takes is 5 seconds with your eyes off the road Val and you've hit a car/pedestrian/lampost etc.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 15, 2016)

lobotomise the buggers ,they wont be able to drive then let alone text on a phone whilst doing so.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 15, 2016)

No excuse for using mobile phones whilst driving, but personally would like to see all this effort and publicity and draconian punishments put into drinking and driving or uninsured drivers which take way more lives and costs the Country way more.
Also don't really understand the difference between CB's in Lorries and Mobiles.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2016)

It needs to be made as socially unacceptable as drink driving, with similar penalties for getting caught.
Many people, it would seem, have lost the ability to park before using the phone....
And I bet almost all calls are not so important that they couldn't wait 5 minutes.....


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2016)

It would be very easy for mobile phone manufacturers to put functionality into their devices that disables the phone - or most phone functions - when the phone is moving at more than a fast walking pace.  Simply take two measurements of position using GPS - take the difference - and then divide by the time lapse between the measurements.  

This would of course immobilise phones of passengers but there could be a way to deactivate the device and when deactivated the time of deactivation and speed of vehicle would be recorded against your mobile phone account. There would be some way of holding the drivers mobile phone numbers in the vehicle that would prevent the override of those phones being activated - or something like that

Insurance companies could also have as a condition of cover that the driver must not use a mobile phone whilst driving.

Whatever - dead easy to disable a mobile phone when it's moving at greater than walking speed


----------



## Val (Sep 15, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Not going to be judgemental but all it takes is 5 seconds with your eyes off the road Val and you've hit a car/pedestrian/lampost etc.
		
Click to expand...


I know


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 15, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It would be very easy for mobile phone manufacturers to put functionality into their devices that disables the phone - or most phone functions - when the phone is moving at more than a fast walking pace.  Simply take two measurements of position using GPS - take the difference - and then divide by the time lapse between the measurements.  

This would of course immobilise phones of passengers but there could be a way to deactivate the device and when deactivated the time of deactivation and speed of vehicle would be recorded against your mobile phone account. There would be some way of holding the drivers mobile phone numbers in the vehicle that would prevent the override of those phones being activated - or something like that

Insurance companies could also have as a condition of cover that the driver must not use a mobile phone whilst driving.

Whatever - dead easy to disable a mobile phone when it's moving at greater than walking speed
		
Click to expand...

So people can't use their mobile on public transport? Good one.


----------



## drdel (Sep 15, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			It would be very easy for mobile phone manufacturers to put functionality into their devices that disables the phone - or most phone functions - when the phone is moving at more than a fast walking pace.  Simply take two measurements of position using GPS - take the difference - and then divide by the time lapse between the measurements.  

This would of course immobilise phones of passengers but there could be a way to deactivate the device and when deactivated the time of deactivation and speed of vehicle would be recorded against your mobile phone account. There would be some way of holding the drivers mobile phone numbers in the vehicle that would prevent the override of those phones being activated - or something like that

Insurance companies could also have as a condition of cover that the driver must not use a mobile phone whilst driving.

Whatever - dead easy to disable a mobile phone when it's moving at greater than walking speed
		
Click to expand...

Exactly right. The technology is easy. Does it really matter if  a passenger's phone is also disabled: if its an emergency. stop the dam car or pull off as soon as possible (could have an automatic override allowing 999 calls.

I never cease to be amazed how often TV presenters are filmed 'talking to camera' while driving - what's the flaming difference - Fine 'em hard.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 15, 2016)

And while we are on our soap box, let's ban kids in the car, pets, eating, smoking, car radios, and talking. They are all equally distracting. Oh, and definitely wives. Unless they are in a burka, with a gag in it.

We could reduce speeds down to 10 miles an hour too. It might take ages to get anywhere, but it would be pretty safe. Especially if the cars were made from big foam blocks.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2016)

You can get car bluetooth kits now for peanuts.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 15, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			You can get car bluetooth kits now for peanuts.
		
Click to expand...

true, but how do you make a call? you pick up the phone, dial the number or look in contacts and then press go.. unless its a fully automated voice command system, then its just as bad as texting.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			true, but how do you make a call? you pick up the phone, dial the number or look in contacts and then press go.. unless its a fully automated voice command system, then its just as bad as texting.
		
Click to expand...


I'm assuming you don't have a system in your car or it is a very old one. My built in system is all done via dials on my steering wheel. The contacts etc come up on the central console, as per the radio, and I select from there. My hands never leave the wheel, eyes flick across in the same way as changing a station on the radio.

I used to have a hands free system that was installed. That had a small screen attached to the front of the dash. It had a dial to scroll through contacts. It was not as good as a built in one but it was still far better than holding a phone, scrolling through etc. Once the call was made / received it came through the speakers.


----------



## Val (Sep 15, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			You can get car bluetooth kits now for peanuts.
		
Click to expand...


They wont read texts or reply on the forum though 

**sent from my iPhone near junction 42 M6 north **


----------



## Rooter (Sep 15, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm assuming you don't have a system in your car or it is a very old one. My built in system is all done via dials on my steering wheel. The contacts etc come up on the central console, as per the radio, and I select from there. My hands never leave the wheel, eyes flick across in the same way as changing a station on the radio.

I used to have a hands free system that was installed. That had a small screen attached to the front of the dash. It had a dial to scroll through contacts. It was not as good as a built in one but it was still far better than holding a phone, scrolling through etc. Once the call was made / received it came through the speakers.
		
Click to expand...

i do, but thats an expensive system, not a bluetooth car kit smiffy was referring to for peanuts...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 15, 2016)

Okay. I had a parrott system with a screen, I don't know about more basic versions to be fair. Any hands free kit that is not hands free is not fit for purpose and shouldn't be sold. 

Even basic cars have a hands free system in now, they should be compulsory in vans. 

I've never worked out how celebs get pictured in their Â£100k cars being on a phone? How stupid are they? (okay I suppose I know the answer to that)


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 15, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			This has been getting a lot of publicity in recent days with a pair of convictions for causing a death in accident whilst texting/using a phone.  That ever-balanced voice of public reason, the Daily Mail, is starting a campaign to increase penalties for it.

My own view is that the penalties need to seriously be increased, Â£500 fines, automatic bans etc.    Because right now, no-one is taking a blind bit of notice of the law.  Near where I live is a gravel pit and skip lorries are always coming and going from it.   To see a driver NOT on his mobile phone whilst driving one of these monsters is rare indeed.

Any thoughts?
		
Click to expand...

In principle fine, in practice a complete waste of time as there's no-one to enforce it.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 15, 2016)

As technology advances there should be no reason for using a phone while driving. Mine is fitted with CarPlay so that I don't ever even have to look at the device and its voice activated. 
Most modern cars (5-6 years) have Bluetooth integration as standard so again no excuse. 
Penalties definitely need to be increased but where do you draw the line between harsh and fair as its all circumstance driven and should be (i.e caught but no accident should not be punished the same as an accident caused due to a mobile but should still carry a penalty that will ensure you don't do it again but without hammering someone, within the context.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			So people can't use their mobile on public transport? Good one.
		
Click to expand...

There would be a way of linking a phone to a specific car(s).  If the will was there, a way would be devised that would allow all but the driver of a car to use their phones.

As usual we hear the usual reasons why it would be a problem and whatabootery.  When what we are talking about is the 'inconvenience' of stopping for a few minutes to make a phone call.


----------



## shewy (Sep 15, 2016)

Should be made the same as drink driving, no excuses. My company specify if you get in the car you switch off the phone, anyone caught flouting this are in for disciplinary action.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 15, 2016)

Only problem is the Police are already swamped and don't either have the time or inclination to enforce it.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 15, 2016)

Rooter said:



			i do, but thats an expensive system, not a bluetooth car kit smiffy was referring to for peanuts.......
		
Click to expand...



You can get a "Parrot" system that compared to a fine or killing somebody is peanuts with voice recognition etc.
http://www.handtec.co.uk/parrot-ck3100-lcd-advance-bluetooth-car-handsfree-kit.html?gclid=Cj0KEQjwjem-BRC_isGJlJ-0h-MBEiQAbCimWM_6PXvOO0cn2ohsXiPDSA8cU_j06tDoXBMM_ReW564aAl1C8P8HAQ


----------



## Imurg (Sep 15, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There would be a way of linking a phone to a specific car(s).  If the will was there, a way would be devised that would allow all but the driver of a car to use their phones.

As usual we hear the usual reasons why it would be a problem and whatabootery.  When what we are talking about is the 'inconvenience' of stopping for a few minutes to make a phone call.
		
Click to expand...

You'd have thought that the tech would exist to prevent the car being started unless the drivers seat belt is fastened. And sensors to detect if anyone else is in the car and have their belts linked to it....


----------



## ger147 (Sep 15, 2016)

You could also do away with speeding over 70mph by fitting rev limiters to all vehicles and booby trapping them so anyone trying to bypass them or tamper with them get blown up as their car explodes like a bomb.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 15, 2016)

Imurg said:



			You'd have thought that the tech would exist to prevent the car being started unless the drivers seat belt is fastened. And sensors to detect if anyone else is in the car and have their belts linked to it....
		
Click to expand...

Good idea, maybe they could fit a breathalyser to the steering wheel and a face recognition system to prevent drink driving and car theft. &#128515;


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Good idea, maybe they could fit a breathalyser to the steering wheel and a face recognition system to prevent drink driving and car theft. &#128515;
		
Click to expand...

Good idea !


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 15, 2016)

I had to do a speed awareness course last year during which phones came up in conversation.
Hands free systems are of no real help. Apparently during studies, a hands free system saves minimal time in distraction, literally the time it takes for a hand to let go of a phone to grab the wheel is the difference. 0.5 of a second or something small. The talking is the distraction, not the phone in the hand. So either they should be illegal to use at all whilst driving or it wont change a thing.


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 15, 2016)

I've been caught twice in the last 10  weeks, Â£200 in fines a 6pts in the licence. I've stopped using my phone when I'm driving now I'm on 9pts.


----------



## chrisd (Sep 15, 2016)

The best idea I've read here is to limit speeds to 10mph and I see that they're already trialling it on the M25 every day now !    :smirk:


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 15, 2016)

pauldj42 said:



			Good idea, maybe they could fit a breathalyser to the steering wheel and a face recognition system to prevent drink driving and car theft. &#62979;
		
Click to expand...

Our company cars in Germany have a breathalyser linked to a ignition lockout. 4 hour lockout, and then you get to blow again.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 15, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Our company cars in Germany have a breathalyser linked to a ignition lockout. 4 hour lockout, and then you get to blow again.
		
Click to expand...

What happens if someone else wants to drive it within that 4 hour period? Is there a way to over ride the 4 hour limit for someone else to drive? And can it be fooled if someone other than the driver blows into it? For instance could my 7 year old son blow into it and then let me drive?


----------



## NWJocko (Sep 15, 2016)

Imurg said:



			You'd have thought that the tech would exist to prevent the car being started unless the drivers seat belt is fastened. ..
		
Click to expand...

My new car does 

I have done it a couple of times in the past but haven't for years, that said I really don't do that much driving these days.

Phone in both cars is done from either the steering wheel or voice activated so just make a call if i have to.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 15, 2016)

I see all areas of society on a mobile everyday, there is no section that is more guilty than others. I would suggest that either they fund the Police to a much greater extent so we have patrol cars back out on patrol at all times of the day, or we just accept that as with everything else in our lives the mobile phone is there and will be used all the time.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 16, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I'm assuming you don't have a system in your car or it is a very old one. My built in system is all done via dials on my steering wheel. The contacts etc come up on the central console, as per the radio, and I select from there. My hands never leave the wheel, eyes flick across in the same way as changing a station on the radio.

.
		
Click to expand...

My car has that as well, you're still taking your eyes off the road looking at the screen though so it kind of defeats the object, it just makes it legal but not necessarily right.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 16, 2016)

And it's only the more modern, up-market, higher up the range models that have these gizmos.
There are millions of cars out there with none of this tech, mainly being driven by late teen/early twenties - the exact type who, quite literally, can't survive without their phones...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 16, 2016)

There is nothing upmarket about having a built in hands free kit in your car. Pretty standard stuff now in basic cars. They have become like a/c, no longer a luxury.


----------



## GreiginFife (Sep 16, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is nothing upmarket about having a built in hands free kit in your car. Pretty standard stuff now in basic cars. They have become like a/c, no longer a luxury.
		
Click to expand...

Most of it is simple Bluetooth integration.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 16, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is nothing upmarket about having a built in hands free kit in your car. Pretty standard stuff now in basic cars. They have become like a/c, no longer a luxury.
		
Click to expand...

Now - yes...
How many 10 year old Corsas, Fiestas or Clios have Bluetooth...?


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 16, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Now - yes...
How many 10 year old Corsas, Fiestas or Clios have Bluetooth...?
		
Click to expand...

Or 10 year old Chryslers in my case, or 17 year old BMW for the wife.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 16, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Now - yes...
How many 10 year old Corsas, Fiestas or Clios have Bluetooth...?
		
Click to expand...


No argument there.


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 16, 2016)

Imurg said:



			Now - yes...
How many 10 year old Corsas, Fiestas or Clios have Bluetooth...?
		
Click to expand...

My 5 year old yaris doesnt have it either.

I have never taken a call or texted while driving. I once was stuck in horrendous traffic due and got diverted down a small lane.

It was stop, wait, start traffic so I pulled to the side to make a call, to say I will be late, all legal as far as I know as I pulled over and everything. We didn't move and no noticeable space opened up in front of me yet I got beeped at at least 3 times... Just because I might have blocked their 3m crawl forwards...

I do however use my phone as a "sat-nav", I use Waze every day to avoid traffic and find the best route. I have turned off all alerts for texts and emails etc so I don't get distracted. Its great and has saved me a fair few hours at least in the last few months.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2016)

Imurg said:



			And it's only the more modern, up-market, higher up the range models that have these gizmos.
There are millions of cars out there with none of this tech, mainly being driven by late teen/early twenties - the exact type who, quite literally, can't survive without their phones...
		
Click to expand...

Every single car we sell, from the humblest, bottom of the range Micra to the top of the range X-Trail has bluetooth as standard.


----------



## Smiffy (Sep 16, 2016)

One accident I had, (in a customers car), could be directly attributed to use of a mobile phone.
Driving into work one day, I had my mobile on the passenger seat. The text message alert went off and I glanced down to see who it was from.
Wet road, slippery surface, cars in front had stopped.........by the time I realised it was too late and I couldn't brake in time.
Did Â£700's worth of damage to his car and he wasn't happy.
That was solely down to me "using" the mobile phone.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 17, 2016)

stokie_93 said:



			Nothing worse than seeing people on them.

Was shocked at the sheer amount of people on them whilst in the USA. 
Calling on one is bad but I can only imagine how distracting it is texting whilst driving.

Agree with Phil above, it should carry some form of automatic ban and an on the spot fine.
		
Click to expand...

It's stupid the amount of people you see here on them. You have to be so aware at all times on the freeway cause you never know when someone is going to drift across as they are texting someone.


----------



## BesCumber (Sep 17, 2016)

Totally agree with the proposed increase to Â£200 fine plus 6 points.
But is it just political posturing when dedicated traffic cops have been cut by 27% since 2010, outside of the capital?:mmm:


----------



## Imurg (Sep 17, 2016)

And there's the biggest stumbling block.
Hardly any Police in a position to enforce....
Not a waste of time but I can't see it making much difference...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 17, 2016)

The deterrent is much stronger though. That is what they are relying on.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 17, 2016)

I think what it needs is a short sharp burst of police presence at traffic lights, roundabouts etc.   Spot offenders and then make a concerted effort to publicise the prosecutions in the local and national press.   A few people losing their jobs because of a driving ban will have a lot more effect than the likes of the Daily Mail and Daily Mirror trying to take credit for a Government press release saying something will be done.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 17, 2016)

It would be interesting to know what the chances of getting caught actually are....
The deterrent could be life inside but if the chances of getting caught are so low it reduces the effectiveness of that deterrent.
People need to sound their horns when they see someone driving and using the phone....make it known that they've been spotted.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 17, 2016)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The deterrent is much stronger though. That is what they are relying on.
		
Click to expand...

Then they're wasting their time; the penalty isn't the deterrent, the likelihood of being caught is.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 17, 2016)

Pathetic Shark said:



			I think what it needs is a short sharp burst of police presence at traffic lights, roundabouts etc.   Spot offenders and then make a concerted effort to publicise the prosecutions in the local and national press.   A few people losing their jobs because of a driving ban will have a lot more effect than the likes of the Daily Mail and Daily Mirror trying to take credit for a Government press release saying something will be done.
		
Click to expand...

Why would you lose your job? You don't with speeding points, as you can go way over the dozen points if you need to drive for your job. I know someone on 20 odd points, and still allowed to drive. Legally.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 17, 2016)

murphthemog said:



			Why would you lose your job? You don't with speeding points, as you can go way over the dozen points if you need to drive for your job. I know someone on 20 odd points, and still allowed to drive. Legally.
		
Click to expand...

I could.
If I get 5 points I can be struck off the ADI register


----------



## Old Skier (Sep 17, 2016)

patricks148 said:



			Only problem is the Police are already swamped and don't either have the time or inclination to enforce it.
		
Click to expand...

They are one of the problems. They seem to think they can take their hands of the wheel to burp into their radios and it doesn't have any effect on their driving.

You just ask my system to ring numb nuts and off it goes, it even reads out texts. Why the cop cars arnt so clever is beyond me with the price they pay for their motors.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 17, 2016)

BesCumber said:



			Totally agree with the proposed increase to Â£200 fine plus 6 points.
But is it just political posturing when dedicated traffic cops have been cut by 27% since 2010, outside of the capital?:mmm:
		
Click to expand...




Imurg said:



			And there's the biggest stumbling block.
Hardly any Police in a position to enforce....
Not a waste of time but I can't see it making much difference...
		
Click to expand...

The new government proposals are what's required and I particularly like the idea of young new drivers losing their licence and having to re-sit the test as these are the prime (but not sole) offenders and that, with the inevitable rise in insurance, could/should be a deterrent. However it needs to be made anti-social as drink driving has become for it to start seeping into the psyche of many.

Of course the government can make all the changes to legislation they like but without the sufficient numbers of police officers to enforce this (or many other motoring and criminal offences) how much difference is it going to make. I'm sure, like the drink drive blitzes there will be a huge crackdown, certainly initially but after that, how likely is it to be seen as a priority


----------



## Lwatson-jones (Sep 17, 2016)

Bluetooth and modern smartphones works!
well it does for me.

I have a basic Parrot system and an iPhone.
I just press the green button on the Parrot (no more distracting that turning the radio on) and just say "Call the wife" and my phone does the rest.
never tried Siri and reading messages.. but don't feel the need to listen to them while driving..


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 17, 2016)

My [new to me] car has a voice recognition Bluetooth telephone system , but seems to have  problems with Scottish accents .
 There's a cracking video of 3 Scots stuck in a lift that uses voice recognition, if someone could find and post the link.:thup:


----------



## ruff-driver (Sep 17, 2016)

[video=youtube;r48KA2X2Rb4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r48KA2X2Rb4[/video]


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 17, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



*The new government proposals are what's required *and I particularly like the idea of young new drivers losing their licence and having to re-sit the test as these are the prime (but not sole) offenders and that, with the inevitable rise in insurance, could/should be a deterrent. However it needs to be made anti-social as drink driving has become for it to start seeping into the psyche of many.
*
Of course the government can make all the changes to legislation they like but without the sufficient numbers of police officers to enforce this (or many other motoring and criminal offences) how much difference is it going to make.* I'm sure, like the drink drive blitzes there will be a huge crackdown, certainly initially but after that, how likely is it to be seen as a priority
		
Click to expand...

How beautifully contradictory Homer.  

Question; if the current legislation were rigidly enforced would the legislation need changing?  The answer is fairly obviously no.  Therefore what the Government should be doing is ensuring that there are sufficient Traffic Police to enforce the law.  Instead of which, they make a great political gesture which will have next to naff all effect.  Reminds me of the Billy Connolly skit on dangerous dogs, in which Government is described as a great machine for taking a good idea and completely screwing it up.  As the man said, don't vote for them it only encourages them.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 17, 2016)

ruff-driver said:



			[video=youtube;r48KA2X2Rb4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r48KA2X2Rb4[/video]
		
Click to expand...

That's the very one RD :cheers:


----------



## selwood90 (Sep 17, 2016)

I was cut up the other day by a royal mail van at a junction low and behold the driver had a mobile phone stuck to his ear. I gestured at him with my hands to get off the mobile phone and he proceeded to open his door and get out with all the verbal. To which I happily replied with my own verbal. But jesus christ, what is wrong with people. If the phone call is that important pull over somewhere safe and take it. Penalties should definitely be raised. Drives me insane.


----------



## ColchesterFC (Sep 17, 2016)

selwood90 said:



			I was cut up the other day by a royal mail van at a junction low and behold the driver had a mobile phone stuck to his ear. *I gestured at him with my hands* to get off the mobile phone and he proceeded to open his door and get out with all the verbal. To which I happily replied with my own verbal. But jesus christ, what is wrong with people. If the phone call is that important pull over somewhere safe and take it. Penalties should definitely be raised. Drives me insane.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you only gestured with one hand rather than both hands. If you're so concerned with road safety then you really shouldn't be taking both hands off the wheel to gesticulate.


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 17, 2016)

All cars should be like mine and have a fully integrated phone system. I just push a button on the steering wheel and say 'phone Christine'. Low and behold the better half answers her phone. At no point did my eyes leave the road and my hands never came from the steering wheel. It enabled to stay fully concentrated on the road ahead at all times and it was just like she is sat in the car with me chatting.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 17, 2016)

MadAdey said:



			All cars should be like mine and have a fully integrated phone system. I just push a button on the steering wheel and say 'phone Christine'. Low and behold the better half answers her phone. At no point did my eyes leave the road and my hands never came from the steering wheel. It enabled to stay fully concentrated on the road ahead at all times and it was just like she is sat in the car with me chatting.
		
Click to expand...

No accent probs ?


----------



## MadAdey (Sep 17, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			No accent probs ? 

Click to expand...

You have to put a slight yankee doodle dandee twang to your voice to get it to understand you. A lot of the hands free voice commands do not work as it doesn't like the way I speak the queens English rather than this messed up american version.


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Sep 18, 2016)

selwood90 said:



			I was cut up the other day by a royal mail van at a junction low and behold the driver had a mobile phone stuck to his ear. I gestured at him with my hands to get off the mobile phone and he proceeded to open his door and get out with all the verbal. To which I happily replied with my own verbal. But jesus christ, what is wrong with people. If the phone call is that important pull over somewhere safe and take it. Penalties should definitely be raised. Drives me insane.
		
Click to expand...

I would have had his registration number and been on to the Royal Mail to cause him as much aggravation as he could handle.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 18, 2016)

A guy I used to work for once arranged to take me to a meeting at a client site. Within 30 seconds of me getting in his car, he was texting someone while reversing!

i asked him what the hell he was doing, he just laughed. I never took a lift from him again. One of the cleverest blokes I ever met, but also a complete nutcase.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Sep 19, 2016)

I think that unless we take mobile phones away from us as a society, people will always use them everywhere and imposing penalties for doing so won't work.
We all see drivers from every walk of like using a mobile at the wheel every day, just as we see pedestrians walking along head down straight into a road because they are too engrossed in their phone. And let's be clear here, any touching of a mobile phone is counted. So you can forget your google maps, Facebook or any of the multitude your mobile phones will do..it all counts. Just as does using your sat nav whilst mobile, eating an apple or something.
So how do they propose to enforce the new penalties anyway? We don't have enough police on routine patrol to enforce the road regulations as it is. The only way would be more cameras run by faceless beings running them just for revenue. As it is we see far to many of our roads patrolled by these cameras. Just recently I have seen an example of the mindless rules are rules running of these cameras...
A fine was issued for entering and stopping on a box junction, a Â£130 fine. Why was the motor on the box junction?... Because it had moved forward to let an emergency ambulance out which was hemmed in, so the driver pulled forward onto the junction to let the ambulance go, then once it had gone reversed back off the junction. No traffic was held up, and the emergency ambulance was allowed on its way as quickly as possible. But the council who run that camera just see a motor on the box junction... The reasons for it where irrelevant to it.
so whilst I don't agree with the use of hand held mobiles whilst driving, I have come to the conclusion that nothing will change it and you might as well just let everyone get on with it.


----------



## CliveW (Sep 19, 2016)

Can we also ban the use of mobile phones whist driving supermarket trollies? Twice today, in Tescos, I was almost mown down by women scurrying round clutching phones to their ears blethering and trying to shop at the same time!


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 19, 2016)

Beezerk said:



			My car has that as well, you're still taking your eyes off the road looking at the screen though so it kind of defeats the object, it just makes it legal but not necessarily right.
		
Click to expand...

Should we remove speedometers, fuel and temp gages etc as well? 

Can't understand the objections to hands free phone use, no difference whatsoever to listening to the radio or chatting with a passenger.

Now the cyclists I have seen riding no hands while texting do worry me....


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 19, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Should we remove speedometers, fuel and temp gages etc as well? 

Can't understand the objections to hands free phone use, no difference whatsoever to listening to the radio or chatting with a passenger.

Now the cyclists I have seen riding no hands while texting do worry me....
		
Click to expand...

I saw a cyclist doing a no hands wheelie this morning, but alas, he wasn't on the phone so I wasn't that impressed.


----------



## road2ruin (Sep 19, 2016)

What I don't understand is whilst using a mobile phone in a car has been up for discussion for years why car manufacturers are coming out with more and more advanced media units designed to take concentration away from the road. You can now get systems that can download apps such as Twitter, Facebook, BBC News to the screen. That's not going to end well and I don't see the point given every single mobile phone nowadays has the capability to do this anyway!


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 19, 2016)

Coming back from Manchester yesterday, it was scary seeing the amount of folk on there phones, both talking and texting.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 19, 2016)

FairwayDodger said:



			Should we remove speedometers, fuel and temp gages etc as well? 

Can't understand the objections to hands free phone use, no difference whatsoever to listening to the radio or chatting with a passenger.

Now the cyclists I have seen riding no hands while texting do worry me....
		
Click to expand...

I heard that argument used once on a radio debate.

The anti guy gave the situation of getting a call from work saying..... they could not find a file and you were the last person to sign it out.

They said that at that moment the drivers mind would be scouring their office/desk trying to remember where they left it. Not focusing on the road.

Quite convinced me.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Sep 19, 2016)

road2ruin said:



			What I don't understand is whilst using a mobile phone in a car has been up for discussion for years *why car manufacturers are coming out with more and more advanced media units designed to take concentration away from the road*. You can now get systems that can download apps such as Twitter, Facebook, BBC News to the screen. That's not going to end well and I don't see the point given every single mobile phone nowadays has the capability to do this anyway!
		
Click to expand...

Because the views of the marketing folk are deemed more important than those of the safety guys.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 19, 2016)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Because the views of the marketing folk are deemed more important than those of the safety guys.
		
Click to expand...

Is sadly pretty much bang on.  A car with no entertainment systems and only the necessary basic instrumentation might actually force you, or at least leave you free, to concentrate on actually driving the car, which is never going to sell anything.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Sep 19, 2016)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I heard that argument used once on a radio debate.

The anti guy gave the situation of getting a call from work saying..... they could not find a file and you were the last person to sign it out.

They said that at that moment the drivers mind would be scouring their office/desk trying to remember where they left it. Not focusing on the road.

Quite convinced me.
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't seem relevant to me, that's a driver not concentrating but nothing to do with using a phone. Any comment from a passenger or even just a sudden thought could cause the same reaction.


----------



## Farmergeddon (Sep 19, 2016)

Have you seen this?[video=youtube;5Gtio4V1L3o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Gtio4V1L3o[/video]


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 19, 2016)

I have hands free. I've driven past my motorway junction a few times whilst on the phone. Nowadays, my phone is quite often switched off when I'm in the car.


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			I have hands free. I've driven past my motorway junction a few times whilst on the phone. Nowadays, my phone is quite often switched off when I'm in the car.
		
Click to expand...

Motorways near Aberdeen


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 20, 2016)

williamalex1 said:



			Motorways near Aberdeen 

Click to expand...

You've not been up here for a while?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 20, 2016)

Tashyboy said:



			Coming back from Manchester yesterday, it was scary seeing the amount of folk on there phones, both talking and texting.
		
Click to expand...

If you were driving, how did you notice? Were you not paying attention to the road? Scary when folk are more interested in people watching!


----------



## dewsweeper (Sep 20, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			If you were driving, how did you notice? Were you not paying attention to the road? Scary when folk are more interested in people watching!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but that is a very poor response in my opinion.
Being aware of all that is going on around you on the road is not people watching.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 20, 2016)

Also, it's easy to tell the ones on the phone, as they are the ones swerving all over the road.


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 20, 2016)

dewsweeper said:



			Sorry but that is a very poor response in my opinion.
Being aware of all that is going on around you on the road is not people watching.
		
Click to expand...

Highlighting hypocrisy, that's all.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 20, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			If you were driving, how did you notice? Were you not paying attention to the road? Scary when folk are more interested in people watching!
		
Click to expand...

Advanced drivers are advised to look at other drivers to see where they are looking, especially at junctions. This includes looking for head movement and eye contact in mirrors. Nice to see you've got a grip of driving:smirk:


----------



## williamalex1 (Sep 20, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			You've not been up here for a while?
		
Click to expand...

Not been invited for a year or so, is there a new motorway beyond Perth now ?


----------



## Kellfire (Sep 20, 2016)

Hobbit said:



			Advanced drivers are advised to look at other drivers to see where they are looking, especially at junctions. This includes looking for head movement and eye contact in mirrors. Nice to see you've got a grip of driving:smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like Tashyboy is going way beyond that remit and is clearly distracted by watching other drivers. It's dangerous!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Sep 20, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Sounds like Tashyboy is going way beyond that remit and is clearly distracted by watching other drivers. It's dangerous!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds more like you're the one that's missing the point.


----------



## Hobbit (Sep 20, 2016)

Kellfire said:



			Sounds like Tashyboy is going way beyond that remit and is clearly distracted by watching other drivers. It's dangerous!
		
Click to expand...

Complete and utter rubbish. He identified certain drivers weren't concentrating on the road by looking at what they were doing. Have a good read about defensive driving techniques. Sounds like you'll learn something.


----------



## RachelM (Sep 28, 2016)

Well tougher penalties are getting introduced early next year for people who use their phone at the wheel https://www.carkeys.co.uk/news/toug...e-who-use-a-mobile-phone-at-the-wheel?76542rh


----------



## drdel (Sep 28, 2016)

I believe I've heard today that about half as many caught this year than previously - weird when it seems to me to be more common.


----------



## Imurg (Sep 28, 2016)

drdel said:



			I believe I've heard today that about half as many caught this year than previously - weird when it seems to me to be more common.
		
Click to expand...

It's down to fewer Police out there looking for them...
Chances of getting caught are pretty slim.....


----------

